# Volcanoes National Park



## Soccer Canada (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello All,
So I finally confirmed all my flights and Rental Cars. We are going to be flying directly into Kona on May 16 arriving @ 1:15pm, I have the rental car booked from Hertz. We are then departing on May 18th @ 7:40pm from Hilo.

Now all that's left is to book a hotel! Any suggestions as to what we should do? I'm assuming that on May 16th (Thursday) we will get orientated and maybe stay on the Kona Side of the Island, then on May 17th go and do Volcanoes Park and stay in that area? Id also like to get a round of golf in on the 18th before we leave if anyone has any suggestions that way as well. Really excited to make this work!

Robb


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2013)

There are two options right in the park:

Volcano House - expensive but historic and nice

A military R&R camp - inexpensive - which you can book if you have friends or family who are in the military or ex-military - http://www.kmc-volcano.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2013)

An alternative right outside the park:  Hale Ohia, a very nice B&B in Volcano town.  www.haleohia.com.

Dave


----------



## Soccer Canada (Feb 5, 2013)

I seen Volcano House and actually the rate for a little cabin is only $55.00/night but we are more Comfort Inn etc type of folks. Father is Ex Canadian Military, but its usually a hassle to get the documentation they require together.
Im sort of looking for a place to stay where you can have a hot shower and get a good meal in the AM.. Not sure what is nearby (I don't mind driving 20-30 miles, that isnt a big deal)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2013)

You will not find any Comfort Inn type places - your other option is B&B's - I think it's fun to stay in the park.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2013)

I like a B&B and there are LOTS in Volcano. You can get a hot shower and a wonderful breakfast.

 be aware that most f them have a 2 day minimum stay 

I don;t think the military units at the park are so nice and they are quite costly --  compared to what we pay for timesharing and B&B's.


----------



## Newportbeach (Feb 6, 2013)

*Volcano Inn*

Just returned last month from Hilo and Kona.  We stayed at the Volcano Inn.
It is a clean, and efficient operation.  You can see that the owners work very hard and they keep their prices low, which is a surprise.  They have a very good restaurant for breakfast and lunch.  Room sizes accommodate small to large groups.

For the Volcano at night bring warm clothing.  You want to go atleast one time at night to observe the red glow and also see the stars for such an isolated location.  We stayed 3 nights.  I would not stay longer.  Botanical Gardens in Hilo was a highlight.

Best general golf on Kona is at the big resorts:  Mauna Lani, Waiokoloa, etc.
You can not go wrong.  Discount golf available. Try Big Island Country Club.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Feb 6, 2013)

I have actually been in contact with the folks from the Volcano Inn, only draw back is they want a Money Order to reserve the room, and I really hate doing that. Sort of a Visa/MC type of person, I like having a little security..
What about the Volcano Golf & Country Club? How is the golf there, think it might be neat to play golf in the park right there.


----------



## iceeu2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Was it volcanoinnhawaii.com that you contacted?  They ARE very nice and very prompt with information.
I think we have decided to stay for one night at Kilauea Lodge.
Woohooo, only 24 more days for us


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Feb 6, 2013)

Newportbeach said:


> ...  Botanical Gardens in Hilo was a highlight.



If you are referring to the Lili'Uokalani Gardens, you are spot on.  What a wonderful place to stroll and pass Hawaiian time, and take in a panoramic view of Hilo Bay.  The story of the gardens is a terrific primer on Hawaiian history, and the fact that all of the water features are fresh water is remarkable as well.

It has been destroyed more than once or twice by tsunamis and storms since its dedication in 1917, but it is beautifully preserved and maintained.  A great place to have a picnic lunch for sure!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2013)

iceeu2 said:


> Was it volcanoinnhawaii.com that you contacted?  They ARE very nice and very prompt with information.
> I think we have decided to stay for one night at Kilauea Lodge.
> Woohooo, only 24 more days for us



LOVE Kilauea Lodge.  We stay there at least one night each time we're on the Big Island. Even if you don't stay there you should plan to have dinner there.  Reservations are a must.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Feb 6, 2013)

*Other option*

Try VRBO but any price range in Hawaii......we've used them a couple of times with good results.  Incredible variety.


----------



## DianneL (Feb 6, 2013)

*Volcano Inn*

Glad to see the above post regarding Volcano Inn. We are staying there one night on upcoming trip.


----------



## gwenco (Feb 6, 2013)

*Second (or third) the Kilauea Lodge*

We stayed here twice and also dined her twice. It is a B&B but also a great german restaurant!  Very quiet but has no a/c so it can get alittle stuffy at night. Enjoy as I hear the lava is flowing frequently as of late!


----------



## eal (Feb 6, 2013)

We have stayed at Aloha Place Inn of Volcano and Hale Ohia. Both were fine, Aloha Place/Inn of Volcano was less expensive. Dinner at the Kilahuea Lodge is a must!


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

I would also recommend Hale Ohia.  We loved our stay there. Convenient to both the Volcanoes National Park and the southern viewing area.  Breakfast was homemade and delicious! http://www.flickr.com/photos/7817147@N02/7501774044/in/set-72157630420099856


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2013)

BonBiniGirl said:


> I would also recommend Hale Ohia.  We loved our stay there. Convenient to both the Volcanoes National Park and the southern viewing area.  Breakfast was homemade and delicious! http://www.flickr.com/photos/7817147@N02/7501774044/in/set-72157630420099856




Nice pictures!  Liked the snorkeling shots a lot.  We also stayed in Ihilani Cottage at Hale Ohia, several years ago.  Was Dixon the kitty still Lord of the Manor? He must be really old by now.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 10, 2013)

Just booked KMC for march 22, looking forward to night lava viewing.  The rate for a 1br cottage was $140 for a veteran, active duty or retired was a sliding scale based on rank.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Feb 11, 2013)

We ended up booking 2 nights at the Hilo Seaside Hotel. I emailed a bunch of the B&B's and most if not all required a minimum 2 night stay unless it was a last minute booking, decided that wasn't the way to go, and booked at the Hilo Seaside through Priceline for $60/Night.. I dont mind the drive to the Volcanoes, looks like about 35 miles or so.

Robb


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2013)

Soccer Canada said:


> We ended up booking 2 nights at the Hilo Seaside Hotel. I emailed a bunch of the B&B's and most if not all required a minimum 2 night stay unless it was a last minute booking, decided that wasn't the way to go, and booked at the Hilo Seaside through Priceline for $60/Night.. I dont mind the drive to the Volcanoes, looks like about 35 miles or so.
> 
> Robb



It's pretty much a straight shot up the hill from Hilo to the park.  Nice open road.  On the way back down the hill, if timing and the mood is right, you can stop to visit the Mauna Loa Macadamia Nut Factory.  Even better is one of my personal favorite places, the Akatsuka Orchid Gardens.  They have amazing orchids on display, that you can buy and have them ship it to your home.  It's a really interesting place to visit.  Best of all:  it's free.   http://www.akatsukaorchid.com/

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 11, 2013)

*Big Island Candies*

We will be stopping at the factory store near the Hilo airport to try the free samples mmmmmmmm

http://www.bigislandcandies.com/BIC/Products/Shortbreads/Default.aspx


----------



## KGoto (Feb 11, 2013)

Volcano house is currently closed and undergoing remodeling as of the beginning of January.

A great place to watch the evening glow from because no one is there and there was no wind there. To access it, go around the right side of the building to the walkway.

We spent 3 days at the park.

I think this would be a great walk to take pictures from if you want to see the glow at night, take a light with you to get back to Chain of Craters road from the lookout. The hike from the Devastation trail to the crater is about 1 mile each way.
Copied from the NPS website:

*June 13, 2012 - Hawaiʻi Volcanoes National Park has reopened the section of Crater Rim Drive near the Devastation Trail parking lot to Keanakākoʻi Crater, and a portion of Crater Rim Trail that leads from Chain of Craters Road to the south side of Keanakākoʻi, to hikers from 7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. daily.*


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> There are two options right in the park:
> 
> Volcano House - expensive but historic and nice
> 
> A military R&R camp - inexpensive - which you can book if you have friends or family who are in the military or ex-military - http://www.kmc-volcano.com/



Volcano House was closed over three years ago and I don't think it has reopened.  Am I wrong?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

They have been closed for renovations, and are reopening this year.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow.  Volcano House was closed when we went to BI in 2010.  Nothing like moving at "island time." 

We stayed at Aloha Junction B&B, which was just a couple hundred yards from the entrance to VNP.  It wasn't a 5 star by any stretch, but the room was clean and comfortable, and the price was great.  And, of course, part of the fun of staying at a B&B is exchanging information with other folks over the community breakfast table. 

One lady had her entire itinerary laid out a the newly introduced iPad.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 20, 2013)

*Volcano House and a B&B rec*

The Aqua hotel chain has taken over the management of Volcano House. The cabins have been available to rent since late last year and the Volcano House itself is rescheduled to re-open in the next couple of months - however, reservations are not yet open for 2013 bookings. Things do move slowly.

I've been staying at the Country Goose B&B each time I go to Volcano. The owner, Joan, is very nice and I very much like the King room that she offers. Her breakfasts are quite good and the two rooms (King and Queen) are very private, with their own ensuites and entrances. It's in the village (Eight & Ruby) and a 5 min. drive to the Jaggar Overlook. When DH & I were there last month, we went for a midnight viewing of the impressive glow and hisses & booms coming from the caldera. The next morning, we shared the breakfast table and fascinating conversation with a team of geologists / vulcanologists from Alaska.

The military camp nearby offers a reasonable alternative for lunch and dinner. The cafeteria and grill are open to anyone. We has a decent luau buffet for $15 pp on the Friday night that we stayed in Volcano.


----------



## Lillilace (Apr 29, 2013)

We are staying for 2 nights in June at Hale Margarita. Anyone on TUG  have any feedback about this place?


----------

